# Charging lipos



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

I just bought some orion 4800 lipos. Im charging them at 4.8. They got faster by the end of the day. A so called friend told me i could charge them at a higher amperage. I said, no the instructions said to charge at 4.8. His reply was, yeah we are only supposed to charge energ 4600s at 6 amps too. Ive charged them at 10 amps before carpet racing. I dont believe him. And im dirt racing, so i dont need too much power. Thats why i bought them . My 4600s have too much punch. He said i can charge lipos twice the amps per mah. What do you guys charge them at, on dirt and carpet. I think you could get away with more amps on carpet. But im not starting any fires...


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

The only things you get when charging LIPO's at more then 1-C is shorter charging time and shorter life time. 5 amp's with 4800 is just fine but you will not get any more speed or punch charging LIPO's at more then 1-C so there's really no point in doing it.


----------



## AJS (Mar 21, 2002)

Jenzo, I charge them at just what the mfg says to. That's the truth and I wish that eveyone would.

We have enough time between races to easily get them charged, I would be afraid if something went wrong, no warranty and it might shorten the life of the cells.

Just My Opinion.

AJ


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

Yesterday was my first day with them. At 4.8 i thought they charged pretty fast. You know 25 minutes or so. I could have easily just used 1 pack. But i used 2.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Do you have a LiPo cut off on your speedo??? I set mine at 6.5V
What charger are you using ??? 
I run 6min. races with mod and use about 2500ma. I always have more then 7.5v after a race. Keep track off both as that information is helpful to you.


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

Yes im using a novak gtb with lipo cutoff. I think its at 6.0 I bought a orion advantage charger. We are running 4 minute races dirt oval and i hardly used any battery. It had 7.8 + left. Im running a CW direct drive sprintcar with a 10.5 and buggy tires. It was SMOKIN FAST!!!!!! Ive never had so much fun with a direct drive car.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Your lipo's should last more then 1 1/2 years the way you are using them. Lipo and brushless put the fun level over the top in RC thats for sure.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I charge my Orion 4800s at 4.8 and have for the year I have had them. They are just as good today as when I bought them. I have checked them with volt meter but they have never needed balancing either. 

Follow the instructions because Lipos aren't as tolerate of foolish practices as NIMH. They don't explode like NIMH but they can have issues that you don't want to deal with.


----------



## Mr.fastman (Dec 17, 2003)

Lipo = the return of the good old 6 cell days. I ran Lipo onraod and oval for the first time yesterday, charged at 5 amps and had no troubles, just HP.


----------

